# من تكون من بين هؤلاء



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*إذا كنت مثل الابن الضال فتيقظ من غفلتك وقل أعود الآن وارجع إلي أبي .. أما أبوك فستجده منتظرك دائماً حتى تعود إليه وسيفرح بك جداً ........... *

*وإذا كنت ضعيف وتائه مثل الخروف الضال ولا تستطيع العودة إلي أبيك بمفردك فاصرخ في مكانك مثلما صرخ الخروف الضال مكانه ..أما الراعي فهو منذ ان تركته وهو يبحث عنك لأنه يعرف ضعفك ,وعندما سمع صوت صراخك أسرع إليك وحملك بين ذراعيه وفرحت السماء كلها بك ............ .......*

*وأما إذا كنت أكثر ضعفاً ولا تستطيع الرجوع أو حتى لا تستطيع ان تصرخ في مكانك فتكون مثل الدرهم المفقود ..فلا تخف سيبحث عنك الرب ألهك بنفسه حتى يجدك وتحتفل بك السماء مثلما بحثت صاحبة الدرهم عنه حتى وجدته ودعت جيرانها حتى يفرحون معها ............ .........*

*فكن مطمئناً ولا تخف في أي حال يبذل الرب كل طاقته حتى تعود إليه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*نعم لابد ان نطلب العون من اللة لان بقوتنا بمفردها لا نستطيع الرجوع ولكن بمعونة اللة نستطيع الرجوع والعيش مع اللة بقية حياتنا 
ما احلا الرجوع الية 

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا جرجس​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

> *فكن مطمئناً ولا تخف في أي حال يبذل الرب كل طاقته حتى تعود إليه*


 
الهنا اله حنون
لن يسمح بان احدا ياخذ ايناءه من يداه
فهو الراعي الصالح
الذي يبذل نفسه من اجلنا نحن الخطاه

ما اعظمك يا الهي ربي ومخلصي
اشكر من اعماق قلبي
لانك لم تاتي الي العالم لتخلص الابرار
 بل اتيت اليّ انا الخاطئ الغير مستحق
كي تخلصني وتاخدني لانعم معك بالحياه الابديه

ميرسي يا جرجس علس موضوعك الهادف
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للتأملات الرائعه

جدا جدا جدا
الرب  يباركك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*وإذا كنت ضعيف وتائه مثل الخروف الضال ولا تستطيع العودة إلي أبيك بمفردك فاصرخ في مكانك مثلما صرخ الخروف الضال مكانه ..أما الراعي فهو منذ ان تركته وهو يبحث عنك لأنه يعرف ضعفك ,وعندما سمع صوت صراخك أسرع إليك وحملك بين ذراعيه وفرحت السماء كلها بك*
*كتيييييييير جملة راااائعة*
*ومعبرة ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## maroo maroo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوعك حلو اوى 
رررربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييك*
*موضوع مفيد لينا كلنا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *نعم لابد ان نطلب العون من اللة لان بقوتنا بمفردها لا نستطيع الرجوع ولكن بمعونة اللة نستطيع الرجوع والعيش مع اللة بقية حياتنا​*
> *ما احلا الرجوع الية *​
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا جرجس *​


ميرسى على مرورك راجعة وعلى تعليقك الجميل
رينا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الهنا اله حنون
> لن يسمح بان احدا ياخذ ايناءه من يداه
> فهو الراعي الصالح
> الذي يبذل نفسه من اجلنا نحن الخطاه​
> ...


ميرسى على مرورك نيفين وعلى تعليقك الجميل
رينا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## grges monir (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى اصدقائى على مروكم الجميل
وتعليقاتكم الاجمل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمنك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا جرجس*
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا جرجس*
> 
> *ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


ميرسى كوكو على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## اني بل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فكن مطمئناً ولا تخف في أي حال يبذل الرب كل طاقته حتى تعود إليه 

تأمل رائع وهذه العبارة الختامية أعجبتني الرب يدعونا الى الاطمئنان مهما حدثت في حياتنا تقلبات الحياة فالرب هو حامينا وضامنا ورافعنا على الأذرع الأبدية ويدعونا الى عدم الخوف والقلق والالتجاء اليه مهما حدث فربنا عظيم له كل المجد من الآن والى الأبد..آمين
ميرسي جرجس على التأمل الرائع 

أنا كنت كلهم والرب دور علي وجابني الى حظيرة خرافه ...شكرا بابا السماوي ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب قادم اجلا او عاجلا

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميررسى يا جرجس على موضوعك الجميل
واسمحلى بنقله للمرشد الروحى​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أكتوبر 2009)

خاطرة جميلة 
شكرا لك 
دمتا في محبة الرب​


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2009)

joyful song قال:


> فكن مطمئناً ولا تخف في أي حال يبذل الرب كل طاقته حتى تعود إليه ​
> 
> تأمل رائع وهذه العبارة الختامية أعجبتني الرب يدعونا الى الاطمئنان مهما حدثت في حياتنا تقلبات الحياة فالرب هو حامينا وضامنا ورافعنا على الأذرع الأبدية ويدعونا الى عدم الخوف والقلق والالتجاء اليه مهما حدث فربنا عظيم له كل المجد من الآن والى الأبد..آمين
> ميرسي جرجس على التأمل الرائع ​
> ...


ميرسى جورجينا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> الرب قادم اجلا او عاجلا​
> 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده​


 
ميرسى  تاسونى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميررسى يا جرجس على موضوعك الجميل​*
> 
> *واسمحلى بنقله للمرشد الروحى*​


 
ميرسى  دونا على مرورك الجميل
اوك دونا انقلية براحتك انتى اكتر دراية طبعا بمكانة المناسب
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> خاطرة جميلة
> 
> شكرا لك
> 
> دمتا في محبة الرب​


 


ميرسى بنوتة على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------

